# Plastisol Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi guys, 
I finally got my transfers from howard today and they look great. But when I applied, there were some problems. 
I set it to 360 and prepressed and did everything they instructed and on my first try, I got it. The image were transferred onto the shirt, however, it just peeled off after a short wash in sink. The image is transferring but it is just not sticking onto the shirt. If i scratch a few times with my fingernail, it just kind of peels off, leaving nothing on the shirt. 

I am not exactly sure the cause of this? I read a lot of old posts on this issue. And I tried a lot of stuff. And nothing seems to be helping.

Please help....

much apperciate it. 


ben


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

the basic plastisol transfer will not work at 360F. Too low.

Have you tried it at 375-400 ?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

yes I agree with Lucy.. because I love Lucy.. had to say that.. anyway.. I was also informed that be sure your not using any stain resistant fabrics. I found out transfers do not like them. Increase heat to about 390. Remember the people selling you do not know tour press and instructions are plus or minus usually. And you pressure should be med to heavy. I lean toward the heavy. Lou


----------



## Driven (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

I find that with higher heat, the colors don't seem as vivid, and press med. pressure and about 375. I'm also using hot peel transfers.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

If you are using hot split platisol transfers then take my word for it they need higher temp and pressure. Do want "vivid colors" are transfer that stay on the shirt?


----------



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

Hi guys, 
I am using a Hix 15 by 15 Swingman press, as shown here. http://hixheatpress.com/swingman.htm

The designs are three colored and I am applying it onto white Hanes beefy tees, 100% cotton. The design is about 5.5 inches in width and 6 in height. 

I am tried the following with different results, I used a laser gun for the temperature measurements. 

1. 375 F for 20 secs, with a 5 sec pre-press, the design sort of worked but but some part didnt peel through (Med Pressure) 

2. 380 F for 20 secs, I think I actually got this to work once or twice but the results are just so inconsistent (Med Pressure) 

3. 390 F 20 secs, will not peel all the way, leaving quite bit of ink on the paper

I also tried each temp with less time, I can peel it all completely under 10 secs but its just not sticking. 

From 10-19 secs, some part of the design just will not peel correctly. 

The low 20 range seems to work the best although it is not consistent at all, I think I am getting about a 40% success rate. 

From 23 seconds and above, the results are not peeling completely at all. 

I mean for some of them, it just peels off perfectly but after a go in the washer, its like totally gone.......and some are just the opposite. 

So yeah, I been sitting in the press for like hours doing this testing now and the order is due monday, I dont know what I am doing anymore.....


P.S- hey Lou, I actually saw one of your videos on youtube this afternoon about applying the transfers.....haha, I was searching despearately for answers.....


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

I believe I would try a longer prepress, 10-12 seconds, perhaps this is a moisture issue.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*



> I believe I would try a longer prepress, 10-12 seconds, perhaps this is a moisture issue


That would be a big moisture problem. Are peeling right away?? I mean like now. without letting time slip away??I know they are hot but you have to do that Ben. You seem to be doing everything Else correctly. Also when you peel try to start at left top and bring down to botton right rolling the paper over itself. don't jerk it off.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*



das_king said:


> So yeah, I been sitting in the press for like hours doing this testing now and the order is due monday, I dont know what I am doing anymore.....
> 
> P.S- hey Lou, I actually saw one of your videos on youtube this afternoon about applying the transfers.....haha, I was searching despearately for answers.....


humm, thats a tough position to be in Ben.
Can you contact the customer and buy yourself some time ? tell the customer the truth, most will understand.

If you can get the transfer design on the shirt looking good, press it again by covering it with a teflon sheet, rub it (the teflon) as it cools and remove the teflon sheet cold. That should get it on the shirt good. 

Also try it as a quick peel, 375F, press for 6-10 and peel right away. Some transfers work good that way.

Hard to give you more info because i did not make the transfers, they vary from supplier to supplier. 

Give it a try.

btw Lou, I love you too.


----------



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

Hey guys, I had some little success late into last night....although the result is definitely as not as consistent as I was hoping for....I got it 4 out of 9 shirts. 
.
But can someone tell me how to tell if a transfer is good or not? I am just eye-balling it and doing it by hand, is the ink suppose to fuse with the t-shrit fabric? It feels like my transfers are just floating on top of the t-shirt frabric....

I am peeling right away, I mean there is less than 1 sec gap between the opening of the press and peeling.....

But Lou and t-bot, I will try what you guys said right now. Thanks!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

Ben, What paper are you using???


----------



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

I am not sure, I got my transfers from Howard Sports, and they are hot-split plastoil transfers.....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

You sure they were not double hot spit. You said they were 3 colored maybe they were double hot split and my instructions from First Edition are 365 8 to 10 seconds, med to heavy pressure.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

Longer pre-press time and shorter dwell time for hot-split transfers. 10 seconds on white and 7-10 on dark depending on transfers colors.


----------



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

Hi guys excellent news!!! Late into last night, I finally got them working. 

I used around high 370-380 temperature + a med pressure + 6 seconds of pre-press time. Although this only works well if I do it for 22 seconds. I tried using a shorter time but the results were questionable...I start to think maybe it is a problem with my press??

Thanks for all the help guys...


----------



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

Hey guys, I just washed my shirts and a lot of the designs looks really wrinkled and crumped up, I mean is that normal?...I am getting kind worried...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

Can you take a picture (or scan) of what the designs look like after washing and post it here?


----------



## rayjay45 (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: Plastoil Transfers not sticking to t-shirt.*

Good morning
I have been having the same issues. How has this been working for you lately. What are your exact times and temps. I would like to try. I had to replace a full order of shirts as the transfers started to peel after 1 wash. And it does not seem to matter what I try.


----------



## DerivativeAppare (May 7, 2017)

Just wanted to say thank you to you guys, this really helped me a lot. I am using Hot Split transfers on 50/50 and Tri-Blend apparel and the recommended press instructions did not work. 

I was getting the transfers to work at 360 degrees with about a 3 - 5 second pre-press and 8 second press. The transfers weren't always sticking so I would have to do 2 or 3 presses, which still turned out alright but iffy on how long it will hold up in the wash. 

I moved to 375 degrees with a more firm press, about a 8 second prepress and 8 - 10 second press. 

Something important to note, I cover the shirt with teflon so I'm only pressing the transfer area, some of the forums and video tutorials don't use it but it helps when you're increasing the heat and press time.


----------

